# LWC Sperm bank? Homerton hosp



## Gratitude (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello,

Has anyone had used LWC as a sperm bank and had the insemination treatment on NHS? 
I'm trying to do this as cost effective as possibe without skimping on screening/quality. I went to the LWC seminar which seems very accommodating in terms of filtering through sperm donors and supplying other ethnicities but very expensive. 
I have a consulation coming up at Homerton, is it a really long process on the NHS? 
Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get an asian donor approved by the HFEA?
I know, a lot of questions, thanks in advance for your responses.

Pham


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

As sperm is in short supply I thought that LWC had stopped supplying other clinics with sperm (LWC and the Bridge used to sell it to other clinics).

Are they funding you for NHS treatment at the Homerton or are you being referred and going as a private pt there - they do both but some clinics require a GP referral? 

If you know someone that you want want to be a donor for you (I did this) I took him to the clinic and they took his sperm, he did blood tests the same as the clinic donors, then it is frozen and quarantined for 6 months (all clinics used frozen sperm for donor insems) and then he was retested 6 motnths later and I could use the sperm.

Otherwise on the single girls thread many have imported their sperm from Denmark (I believe that the Homerton import their sperm from Denmark for the clinic) 

If you are buying it yourself you can choose and buy your own sperm, see their profiles, hear voice recordings and pictures etc and have it delivered to your chosen clinic.

L x


----------

